# Calculating propane usage



## skives19 (Dec 13, 2018)

I am trying to figure out how much propane I use per week and I am not sure it my calculation is right or not. We have a 500 gallon tank and they fill it to 80% so 400 gallons. By tracking how many weeks it has been since I last filled it to 80% and the percentage that is in the tank now it ruffly comes to 1.25% a week. Now to calculate that gallons per week I am using do I take 0.0125 x 400 gallons or 0.0125 x 500 gallons? Either way I am between 5-6.25 gallons per week? If any one can help I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Sodbuster (Dec 13, 2018)

If you are around say 6 gallons of propane a week, that calculates out to under $50/ month for propane. If you are heating with wood, that's a good number, depending on what other appliances you have running on propane.


----------



## skives19 (Dec 14, 2018)

That is just our hot water heater that uses propane. We heat with wood pellets in the winter and only use propane furnace when needed. We are thinking of switching propane companies but the requirement to avoid a tank rental fee is 400 gallons so not sure we can meet that but maybe we can.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Dec 14, 2018)

The gauge is reading percentage of the whole tank, so you use 500 gallons for your calcs.  Take 80% minus what the gauge reads now and then multiply this percentage by 500 gallons.  This is your total gallons used since last fill-up.  Then divide this by the number of weeks it's been since it was last filled.  This will be an average of gallons used per week.


----------



## k0wtz (Dec 15, 2018)

I was just in on a propane tank install guy used a manometer to test leaks.  what I saw and the fitting he removed I think you could use an air gauge hooked up to it to test.  Seems like a saw a contractor do this on a natural gas install he had to put it in for the city inspector pretty neat.  seems in this case he pumped it up but cant recall for sure.

In our case we must have had a cold oct and nov over last year as we had to get 180gls in dec.  I too watch our tank gauge and wonder I don't think the gas companies have a way to cheat you as they show a zero on your ticket and proceed from there. It is hard to track propane usage until you get your next fill!


----------



## Jotel me this (Dec 21, 2018)

bleh. propane. i hate the stuff. hopefully ill be completely free from it in a year or two.


----------

